# router table problems



## skinner (Dec 9, 2006)

i am attempting to joint a few cedar boards prior to laminating them together to make a larger piece of furniture.
the cedar is one inch actual and I am using a half inch straight bit, however, when i get to the end of the board, the board gets too close to the bit which then cuts too deep, spoiling the whole effort.
I have closed up the opening to the bit but that still does not seem to help...any assistance to help me overcome this vexing problem will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for joining our forums skinner. Glad to have you as a member. Hope you get your problem worked out and continue to participate.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

The most likely cause is your infeed fence is not parallel to your outfeed fence. Unplug your router and hold a good straight edge on the outfeed fence so it extends along the infeed fence. The gap must be even along the infeed fence, if not, place shims behind it until it is. That should solve your problem.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Skinner,

Snipe can be a pain. One solution is to cut the boards 'longer' and then trim off the damaged ends. Another solution, is to carefully re position your hands as you are feeding the stock, so that towards the end of the cut you are maintaining pressure on the outfeed side. Just be mindful of where the bit is (a guard is a good idea) when you put your hand fwd of the bit.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

skinner,



*W e l c o m e . . A b o a r d !!​*
Do you have relatives in Chico, CA by any chance? Do you know a David Skinner?

Yes, they key to joining is to put control onto the OUTPUT section ASAP after starting... and away from the INPUT side.

Besides both sides of the fence must be parallel, the OUTPUT fence wants to be slightly (1/32" or so) closer to you than the INPUT side... in that it gets cut first against the input fence and the output merely wants to accurately support the wood as it comes out of the cutting stage... So, it's important to keep more pressure against the output fence as possible during the cut...

If you put any pressure on the input side especially toward the end of the cut, it will cut deeper than you want.

I would rather make two cuts at 1/32" than one cut at 1/16"... but that's just me...

Good luck.


----------



## oldnewbie (Sep 18, 2006)

Hey Joe, thanks for the tip. I've been having the same problem, but you've made it clear what I was doing wrong. Gotta try that in the am. 

Neal


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Can you take a picture/snapshot of how you set that up on your router table.

I know how I do it but I would sure like to see how you have it setup on your table, do you use a offset fence or what ,with a split type fence ?????????

Plus how and what to you use for the 32nd. offset (setting it up)

THANKS


Bj )

===========





Joe Lyddon said:


> skinner,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/rtrplnr.htm


----------



## skinner (Dec 9, 2006)

*router problems*

thanks for the replies, will try what you suggest.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

"I would rather make two cuts at 1/32" than one cut at 1/16"... but that's just me..."

I can assure you that it isn't just you Joe!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks like I'm going to need an 8' level to do it right..


----------

